# Cheap EL Wire at Ikea Winter Sale



## neogoon (Jan 8, 2006)

I just wanted to share a deal on EL wire at the IKEA Winter Sale. I was at the IKEA in College Park, MD (I don't know if it's the same at all of them) last week; down in the lighting department, there were a couple of boxes of EL wire; the name is Glansa; it lists for $19.99; the sale price was $4.99 per unit (10 meters of EL wire, with 3 meters of cord and a wall socket transformer).

I don't know if it's 2.3mm or 3mm; it's made in China and it's probably loaded with cadmium or something, but it it _cheap._

This is my first EL wire, so I also don't know how the quality compares -- here's a photo:







They had 5 or 6 colors; the above is white, green and pink.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 8, 2006)

Cool! Since I don't have an Ikea store nearby, could I interest you in picking some up for me?
:huh:


----------



## Ken_McE (Jan 9, 2006)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Cool! Since I don't have an Ikea store nearby, could I interest you in picking some up for me?
> :huh:



ME TOO! ME TOO! Pleeease...?


----------



## neogoon (Jan 9, 2006)

Um, no guarantees if I'm going to make it back out there by the time the sale ends, but if I do, I will grab whatever they have left.

Joe


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 10, 2006)

I actually bought one of these things today and find it to be really cool and interesting. One question though, how do you stick this up on to the wall without damaging the insulation? Any ideas? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## billw (Jan 10, 2006)

> the name is Glansa; it lists for $19.99; the sale price was $4.99 per unit (10 meters of EL wire ...)


Huh. Since a normal "good" price for EL wire is upwards of $1 per foot,
even the non-sale price is exceptional!



> how do you stick this up on to the wall without damaging the insulation?


If this is the moderately-standard 2.3mm wire, the insulation isn't very
fragile; you're looking at something like 1mm of core wire, phosphor,
and outer conductor surrounded by a thickish transparent "insulation"
providing color and physical strength...

Check THIS out: Dragon Kimono


----------



## monkk (Jan 11, 2006)

WOAH.

The Dragon Kimonos are SWEET!


monkk


----------



## jtice (Jan 11, 2006)

Grab ALL that they have 

I would be interested in some white, green, or blue !

~John


----------



## monkk (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey if Ikea runs out of el wire, there is always me.  NeonString.com. 

My stuff is not as cheap as that ,but then I'm selling the Lytec wire, not the China stuff. 

If you mention the CandlePower forums, I will give you a 15% discount. 

peace!

*Eric*
*NeonString*
*832-868-7894*


----------



## WildRice (Jan 11, 2006)

neogoon, I would be in for 1 to 3 units if you can get your hands on enough  

Jeff

paypal ready.......


----------



## Flotsam (Jan 15, 2006)

If you are picking up a bunch - I'd love a couple rolls of the green.

Sam


----------



## Radio (Jan 15, 2006)

Would like in depending on how many rolls you can get :buddies:


----------



## Pajamas (Jan 15, 2006)

I guess the line has already started forming....let us know.

(Man, I wish there was an IKEA near me...  )


----------



## neogoon (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi folks -- got some good news and some bad news.

The good news is that I was able to pick up a bunch of spools.

The bad news is that most of them were white (which is actually kind of bluish) -- there wasn't much left in the way of colors by the time I got there.

Also, I'm traveling right now, so I won't be able to get to this for a little bit.

This is the first time I've done something like a group buy or whatever you want to call this, so I will have to muddle through.

I will post details within a few days.

Thanks -- Joe


----------



## WildRice (Jan 16, 2006)

THANKS neogoon, put me down for 2 or 3 depending on how many you got, I dont want to take 1 from anybody else. Just let us know (when you can) what shipping (+ a few for the trouble) would be.


MUCHOS THANKS

Jeff (Michigan)


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for snagging these, Joe. I'm interested in purchasing a single roll of white if you have one available.


----------



## Mike Painter (Jan 16, 2006)

I'd be interested in at least one.
Blue if there is one and you offer a choice.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 16, 2006)

The white looks actually very bright from that picture. Not sure what I'd do with it other than go around the perimiter of a room or just dangle it in a pile as glowing art, but it would be fun to have/play with for sure!

If there is any leftovers after the people above me, I might as well grab one roll!!!


----------



## greenlight (Jan 16, 2006)

The Ikea in East Palo Alto, CA, had stock when I checked. If anybody goes by there to buy some, buy some for me, too.


----------



## billw (Jan 16, 2006)

greenlight said:


> The Ikea in East Palo Alto, CA, had stock when I checked.


I went by there last friday and didn't see any. Although I stupidly forgot to
take the name with me, so it might have been some place other than where
I looked. Do you remember where you saw it? (I checked the remaining
"christmas" stock near the registers, and the lighting department...)


----------



## greenlight (Jan 16, 2006)

Palo Alto Directions.
number:40093785
Glansa Wire
If you call them they will check the stock in the computer.


billw said:


> I went by there last friday and didn't see any. Although I stupidly forgot to
> take the name with me, so it might have been some place other than where
> I looked. Do you remember where you saw it? (I checked the remaining
> "christmas" stock near the registers, and the lighting department...)


----------



## billw (Jan 17, 2006)

Going up a level, "Glansa" seems to be some sort of generic term for holiday
lighting. How are you getting a particular product ID for the individual products?
(The online check says there is stock. and in fact I think I saw some "glansa"
that wasn't glow-wire at the store, so I'm worried that the stock check isn't
specific enough...)

(Note that apparently there is a shorter, battery operated version available
as well...)


http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ryId=16517&cattype=sub&parentCats=16508*16517


----------



## Aristo (Jan 17, 2006)

what about little u hooks lightly tapped in the wall?
I use them for stereo wire


----------



## WildRice (Jan 25, 2006)

I am on a service call in St. Paul MN and I stopped by the IKEA at the Mall of America... MAN, this place is HUGE. All sorts of neat stuff, but no luma-wire at all. Oh well...

NeoGoon, any updates?

Jeff


----------



## greenlight (Jan 25, 2006)

I talked to Ikea on the phone. They helped me a little. There is a link on the product page that says "package measurement and weight". That is where the product id # is hidden.




billw said:


> Going up a level, "Glansa" seems to be some sort of generic term for holiday
> lighting. How are you getting a particular product ID for the individual products?
> (The online check says there is stock. and in fact I think I saw some "glansa"
> that wasn't glow-wire at the store, so I'm worried that the stock check isn't
> ...


----------



## WildRice (Jan 25, 2006)

I managed to find the different lengths of the light wire on their in-house product finder, all I got was 'OUT-OF-STOCK'

Jeff


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 2, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 7, 2006)

bump!


----------



## billw (Feb 9, 2006)

IsaacHayes said:


> Any updates?


The AC powered ones are no longer listed on the web site, and the
battery powered versions are no longer listed as in-stock at the local
(East Palo Alto) Ikea (both were listed at one time, but I didn't see
either in the store. I was going to collect more detailed info and go
back and ask, but I never got around to it. So I, at least, have struck
out for this year...)

Maybe they'll be back next year?


----------



## pietruck (Feb 18, 2006)

That is a good deal on EL wire. As mentioned above it's usually $1 a foot and the connectors cost too.

Anyone have a good source for EL wire and Tape/Sheets?

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## ElectricFeel (Jul 6, 2010)

As a side note, Lytec wire is made in China, and so is every other EL Wire out there....


----------

